# emachine el1360g-uw11p cpu gpu and psu upgrades



## martin55 (Apr 7, 2012)

hi i am wondering if i would be able to upgrade my e machine with a new cpu and a gpu and a psu if need be....the current cpu is a 1.3 dual core amd e-300 with radeon hd 6310... i want to be able to run game like battle field bad company 2 and skyrim at max but i have no idea how or if i can upgrade it


----------



## black-wolf (Aug 8, 2008)

Welcome to the forums martin55.

These computers were not designed to be upgraded. Your case is too small, the power supply is only 220w and the motherboard is not going to accept any CPU that would make upgrading worthwhile. You would be better off selling it and putting the money toward a gaming computer.

That's probably not what you wanted to hear, but it would a waste to put any money into that computer.


----------



## martin55 (Apr 7, 2012)

it runs games like cod 4 and far cry 1 just fine but i just want a little more performance and buying a new computer is out of the question because this one is only 2 weeks old.....at the least i would like to be able to play fallout 3 and games around that level of performance...i saw a 1.6 amd cpu that i thought would work and that would be just a little more performance that i am looking for


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The *eMachines Black EL1360G-UW11P* is a low-end desktop that sells for about $300.00 and is NOT designed for system-hungry hard-core gaming like you're wanting it to do.

I have to concur with black-wolf.

------------------------------------------


----------



## black-wolf (Aug 8, 2008)

I don't see any info on emachines website if the cpu can be upgraded. You would need to verify with emachines if it can and to what cpu's. http://www.emachines.com/ec/en/US/content/model/PT.ND5P2.002


----------

